# Does anyone else have a German Shepherd / Mastiff cross?



## Hannelore (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello all! 

Long time lurker but first time poster. 

Just wondering if anyone else has a pup like Hannelore!  

Hannerz at three months!



















Two and a half months.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Not a cross I've seen.

She has a cute face :]


----------



## Hannelore (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks! She is a darling. Can't wait to see how she will turn out.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Very different cross! She is a cutie!


----------



## Hannelore (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful dog.


----------



## jenz (Aug 20, 2010)

Beautiful pup! Hope you have a big car. 

I've never seen a GSD/mastiff but one of my good friends has a GSD/Dane. Beautiful dog, very protective.

Jen


----------



## d_jones (May 29, 2012)

:wave:
Yes I have a GS x Mastiff 15 wk old puppy







This picture was taken at 12 wks, 32 lbs


----------



## Brieana (May 9, 2012)

Cutie baby! Are you a QC fan?


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

What a sweet face!


----------



## khlo3 (Nov 19, 2012)

My husband and I picked up our new fur baby, Kadie in October. There were some debates as to what she was exactly. Owner said White Shepherd/ Great Pyrenese Mix (Dad looked very much like a G.P, Mom was typical Shepherd) Vet took one look at her and thought Anatolian Shepherd. We decided to do a DNA test which was available at our clinic and She is an English Mastiff, Shepherd Mix. 







Bad Pic, I'll get one of both our babies Mac and Kadie. (Yeah I was thinking Mac and KD as in Kraft Dinner)


----------

